# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Acuicultura  Ministerio de la Producción aprueba Plan Nacional de Desarrollo Acuícola 2010 - 2015

## gpacheco

Se buscará incrementar la inversión privada en 50% y los créditos para la acuicultura en 100%    ** *Procesamiento de conchas de abanico para exportación.*  *Lima, ene. 08 (ANDINA).-* El Ministerio de la Producción aprobó hoy el Plan Nacional de Desarrollo Acuícola (PNDA) para el período 2010 – 2015, el cual busca guiar el proceso de desarrollo de la acuicultura, a través de la movilización de recursos financieros de los sectores público y privado, así como de la cooperación internacional.  
El PNDA ha sido elaborado por la Dirección General de Acuicultura del Viceministerio de Pesquería, en consulta con diferentes organismos públicos y privados, y contó con el apoyo de la convirtiéndose en una guía para el desarrollo del sector en el período 2009 - 2021. 
Entre las metas establecidas se encuentran incrementar la cosecha de acuicultura entre 95,000 y 110 mil toneladas métricas (TM) y el volumen comercializado de productos acuícola en el mercado interno entre 16,000 y 18,000 TM.  
Asimismo, aumentar el volumen de exportaciones entre 25,000 y 27,000 TM, el valor de las mismas entre 170 millones y 186 millones de dólares, y el consumo per cápita de productos acuícola entre 0.86 y 0.94 gramos. 
También se buscará incrementar la inversión privada en 50 por ciento, los créditos para la acuicultura en 100 por ciento, las áreas disponibles para el desarrollo de la actividad en 15 por ciento, y los derechos de acuicultura (autorizaciones y concesiones a mayor y menor escala en el ámbito marino y continental) en 20 por ciento. 
Otro de los objetivos es reducir en 30 por ciento las importaciones de postlarvas de langostinos porque la producción nacional de semilla abastece el 30 por ciento de la demanda total. 
Además se debe reducir en cinco por ciento las importaciones de ovas de trucha debido a que la oferta de esta especie de buena calidad dependerá del éxito de las investigaciones. 
De acuerdo con el documento publicado hoy, se establecerán cuatro centros de referencia de sanidad y se promoverá cuatro programas de investigación para la acuicultura, cada cual por una especie. 
Finalmente, se ha decidido incrementar en 60 por ciento el presupuesto público destinado a la promoción, fomento y desarrollo de la acuicultura por niveles de gobierno; además de implementarse un fondo de investigación acuícola.  
La implementación y monitoreo del PNDA es responsabilidad del Ministerio de la Producción a través del Viceministerio de Pesquería y la Dirección General de Acuicultura, requiriéndose la participación de otros organismos del Estado, organismos públicos del Ministerio de la Producción, gobiernos regionales, sector privado, gremios y asociaciones de productores acuícolas. 
A la fecha, la acuicultura en Perú está orientada a la producción de langostino (Litopenaneus vannamei), concha de abanico (Argopecten purpuratus), trucha (Oncorhynchus mykiss), tilapia (Oreochromis spp.) y algunos peces amazónicos como la gamitana (Colossoma macropomun), el paco (Piaractus brachypomus) y algunos híbridos derivados de ellos como son la pacotana y el gamipaco. 
En el territorio nacional esta actividad se realiza en áreas autorizadas y concesionadas, las que a finales del 2008, representaban 23,000 hectáreas, distribuidas en más de 18,000 hectáreas en el medio marino y casi 5,000 en aguas continentales.  *Foto: Cortesía Adex*Temas similares: Artículo: Ministerio de la Producción impulsará implementación de Plan Nacional de Desarrollo Acuícola Artículo: Ministerio de la Producción implementará Red Nacional de Información Acuícola Ministerio de la Producción prepara mejoras a Ley de Promoción Acuícola para este año Ministerio de la Producción lanzará en 15 días Plan Nacional de Acuicultura para impulsar industria Ministerio de la Producción publicó en portal nueva aplicación web del catastro acuícola

----------

